# Babywearing Dads



## JenniO11 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sponsored Content

Joining the Trend - Babywearing Dads

Babywearing is becoming more common every day as mamas like those from Mothering discover the physical and emotional benefits of keeping your baby close. But what about getting dads in the habit of wearing their little ones? Our friends at*Boba* would like to let one babywearing dad talk about his experiences with the Boba carrier in his own words!

*Ryan*, with DW Steph and DD Harper:

"Since Steph had an unplanned C-section, it was up to me to hold our daughter Harper close

as soon as she arrived, and she has been "worn" ever since! While Steph was recovering from surgery, I had to really step up and take care of chores around the house AND manage a crying newborn - babywearing allowed me to get everything done and keep Harper happy too.

People always seem to love seeing me wearing our baby. I have had many strangers come up to me and say things like, "She looks just like you!" (probably since they see our faces so close together!) or "That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!"

I love how Harper feels when she falls asleep in the Boba - she is so warm and cozy right up against me. The world around us might be chaotic, but having her snuggled so close to me brings a sense of peace to our environment. I also love how when Harper is in the carrier, she looks up at me with her big blue eyes with a special gaze that is meant just for me. She gives her mommy special looks like that when they are nursing, and I love the feeling of bonding that we get when Harper gives me that same special stare!



I always look around wherever we are and count how many baby wearers there are, and I also take note on how miserable the parents with the strollers are! I am usually the only babywearing Dad, but we're trying to change that by telling anybody who will listen how great the Boba is!"

Read more about babywearing on our Babywearing Forum!

- Jenni

Mothering Staff


----------



## Malakaiii (Jan 19, 2012)

Love it!! What a great feature. It's awesome seeing babywearing, and I love seeing dads take the chance to get in extra bonding with their kids. TOO TRUE about the parents with strollers looking miserable!


----------



## jill the pill (Jul 31, 2011)

My DH babywears with the Boba wrap. He still hasn't figured out how to tie it on himself but he loves to wear the baby. It gives me a break and allows him to feel the cozy closeness with the baby!


----------



## amautik (Nov 23, 2011)

DH also wears DD, and they both love it. I often can't because of issues with my back, and he's only happy to be the one wearing her around.

I, too, had an unplanned c-section, so DH did skin-to-skin while I was out. Pretty much the first thing DD did in this world was give her father a hickey on his chest.


----------

